# 3 team trade



## D-Jay (Jun 20, 2005)

Suns trade- $19,785,288 

Marion- $12,584,688
Q- $6,300,000
#21
rights to Vujanic


Clippers trade- $13,152,000

Brand- $13,152,000


Hornets trade

Magloire- $8,500,000


Suns Receive

Brand- $13,152,000



Clippers receive

Magloire- $8,500,000
Marion- $12,584,688


Hornets receive

Q- $6,300,000
#21

Benefits

CLIPPERS: They get an all-star in Marion in return who basically puts up the same numbers as Brand at SF. Magloire gives them a great low post presence. They'd still have cap space to resign Jaric and get the chance to draft May/Taft/Diogu with #12 to replace Brand. The trade doesn't affect their cap space drastically, they would still be able to re-sign Jaric. 

HORNETS: With the Hornets looking to rebuild they would get rid of Magloire and would get an excellent scorer and potential all-star in Q. 
Vujanic's been asking to be traded and he would start for the Hornets.
#21 would give them another nice piece.

SUNS: Lose an important piece in Marion but they get Brand for virtually an identical contract. The fact is Brand unlike Marion would be full value for money. Brand's a beast who'll give the Suns size, tough interior D and great rebounding especially off the offensive glass. Brand and Amare- the nastiest front court in the league.With those two, Suns could dominate the league for a few years. The Suns do lose their SF in this deal but trading Q and #21 creates lot of cap room to sign a free agent SF like Donyell Marshall and re-sign Johnson and Hunter. They would also trade Voskuhl to create more cap space for this.
With the MLE they could go after Raja Bell and to provide some tough D off the bench.
With the vet minimum they could go after Michael Ruffin.

Suns line-up

Brand/Hunter
Amare/Ruffin
Marshall/J-Jax
Johnson/Bell
Nash/Barbosa


This line-up gives the Suns nearly everything. Brand switches to centre and Amare to his favoured PF. As long as they like each other, they would be unstoppable. The Suns could still play the run and gun with excellent outside shooters on the wings in JJ and Marshall. The Suns get some energy and defensive toughness in Bell and Ruffin off the bench and the veteran J-Jax to light it up in the fourth quarter. Barbosa and JJ would give Nash the rest he needs. Moreover this improves the Suns salary cap situation.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

hehe, just wait till the hardcore suns fan see this.:biggrin:


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

rofl, what are you smoking?


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

Clippers trade Brand and get MARION AND MAGLORIE???...holy ****!!!


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

That's just not going to happen. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

this one still has me lmao.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hornets get ripped off too. Instead of our 21st pick they should get the Clips 12th pick. :biggrin: 

But yeah, I wouldn't do this either. I'd rather a legit C in Magloire


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Why would we trade Brand for Marion and Q when Marion is better than Brand by himself?


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

But the Clippers would be happy. And I like the Clippers. :biggrin:


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Marion and Q for Brand...

why dont we chuck Barbosa in their to make it more appealing for Clippers.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Damn, Clippers making out fat if this happened.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Its so one sided. The Clippers would be stacked after that trade.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't know what's less likely. Sarver and Colangello making a bad trade or Sterling making a good one.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

i wouldn't do that as a Clipper fan. Marion is payed alot and isnt a great scorer, which is a problem for the Clips. Plus Maglore was hurt all last year and has a big contract. Elton provide interior offense and defense,plus is the heart and soul of the Clipper team. No way they would trade him for that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Starbury03 said:


> i wouldn't do that as a Clipper fan. Marion is payed alot and isnt a great scorer, which is a problem for the Clips. Plus Maglore was hurt all last year and has a big contract. Elton provide interior offense and defense,plus is the heart and soul of the Clipper team. No way they would trade him for that.



Not a great scorer? He's 20 w/o even needing plays ran for him. He's also the heart and soul of our team. We need his energy. And I like the Clippers team but any of the Clippers have that? Clips prob is not scoring. You have the potential of 3 guys scoring 20 with Maggs, Simmons and Brand. Who knows where the limit Livingston can go. Better defense and a new training staff is what the Clips need. You can say how our defense sucks but it was good enough.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

You dont watch the Clippers much, they where able to hold teams down and they would not be able to score enough to win the game and also had no one to go to at the end of the game. Marion will not provide that so there is no reasonto get him especially with Maggette and a re-signed Simmons.Marion scoring is not as helpful as Brand because Brand comands double teams at times and that opens the floor for the other players Marion cannot do that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Starbury03 said:


> You dont watch the Clippers much, they where able to hold teams down and they would not be able to score enough to win the game and also had no one to go to at the end of the game. Marion will not provide that so there is no reasonto get him especially with Maggette and a re-signed Simmons.Marion scoring is not as helpful as Brand because Brand comands double teams at times and that opens the floor for the other players Marion cannot do that.



Yeah, you're right. And, I didn't like this trade either. If your players were healthy maybe they would score? But you have guys who could *potentially * score or become the guy. As for the defense holding teams down it wasn't enough I guess.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Potential doesnt mean anything. The Clippers have no outside shooting and when they do eventually get some Brand and Kaman playing down low will open up shots for those players, not Marion on the wing. The Clippers holding people down in socring and losing is due to there lack of offense. There biggest asset was big men, they had five guys who all played significant minutes throughout the year Kaman,Brand,Moore,Wilcox,Rebracca. By trading away Brand they lose there biggest assest and get stuck with crappy contracts and less valuable players for THEIR team.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

If there's one person the Clippers need to unload that would immediately make their team better, it's their owner. Unfortunately, pigs will fly, hell will freeze over and the Suns will win a title before that happens.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> If there's one person the Clippers need to unload that would immediately make their team better, it's their owner. Unfortunately, pigs will fly, hell will freeze over and the Suns will win a title before that happens.


Sterling could die any day at his age.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Sterling could die any day at his age.


As cold blooded as it sounds, he won't be missed.


----------

